# Walker's Cay & Mi Carp?



## sgtflyfisher (Mar 16, 2002)

This morning, 2-1-03, I watched as Dave Whitlock took Flip Pallot on a carp fly fishing trip in Lake Michigan. Looks like fun, fly fishing for carp on Lake MI flats. I searched the ESPN and Walker's web sites for more info but there was no reference to more precise location than Lake MI. From the scene, rocks, islands, flats, I would guess pretty far North. Any ideas or experience with where and when this is happening?


----------



## SKUNK (Jan 6, 2001)

I didn't see the show but I've seen unbelievable schools of carp in shallow flats on Big Bay de Noc


----------



## quix20 (Jan 14, 2001)

try looking up some of tony pagliei's work. he fishes for carp on the grand river in lansing and does his own tv show. he just helped bedford write with grand river journal and it shows some carp fly fishing things in there.


----------



## mrwizard (Jan 14, 2003)

You don't have to go far. I fish the metro detoit areas like Lake St. Clair and surround lakes for these freshwater bones all the time after getting into it heavy this last year. 

Carp are a worthy fly fishing opponent. Flymart Fly Shop guides many of these lakes for carp and has tons of carp flies and info on where to go. I tied up some of "Jamies Crazy Carpers" flies and Bob Clousers swimming nymphs I learned from John Vincent at Flymart and they work great. These guys do group trips (wading) for carp too. I went last year and had a blast.


----------



## sgtflyfisher (Mar 16, 2002)

I did find more info from Whitlock..


http://flyfishing.about.com/library/ffm/midwest/aacarpintro.htm


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Just about any warm river or lake will have them. I was told that the troutsman use to have guided carp trips on Grand Traverse Bay. I also know the area around the Tip-Sag has many carp in the flats. I believe that is the site of some michigan carp bowhunting contests.
Yep, carp are a blast on a fly rod, I fish the Huron for them.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Can these fish be taken during the spawning season or do they develop lock jaw? We get lots of them spawning in the canal behind the house. Those big females on a fly rod would be a blast. So far I've only used fiberglass arrows for bait.


----------



## sgtflyfisher (Mar 16, 2002)

I don't know from practical experience but the info I read says yes that this is one of the best opportunities.


----------



## GrungeFish (Nov 1, 2002)

Anyone do any carp fly fishing in West Michigan. I doubt I would go far to find them, but I would enjoy tangling with the giants.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Gone Fishing,

Try slowly stripping a weighted nymph along a muddy bottom. A fly placed 4-5 ft in front of the fish should do the trick. Let the fly kick up a little mud when you strip.

When you see a female being chased by four or five males, don't bother. These fish have something other than food on their minds. Try finding the fish that are "sitting this one out".


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Thanks Ypsifly, I'm not much of a fly fisherman but this sounds like fun especially on a 5 wt. That is the only rod I have but after tangling with one of those mosters, I might be buying a new one.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Shrimp patterns seem to work well on LSC Carp. One of the best areas on the lake for sight/flyfishing for Carp out there is the east shore of Bouvier Bay.
When they are up top in 8' of water throwing eggs all over your gelcoat, I still think an arrow is the best response. 

Other than that the best way to get them to respond whilst in the throes of passion is a worm on a plain hook. Need that smell of meat to get them to quit thinking about making babies for a second.


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

If you are fishing open water, a 5wt shouldn't be too much of a problem. I use a 6wt for river fish and have landed many a pig with no real problems.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Well, after looking I finally found something I can relate too.

I saw the show several times, Whitlock is the real deal, and when he did the show in Traverse it was very interesting. I myself have fished several of the areas he was at, same style, same way....it's what I do all summer! Rocks, grass flats, islands and flats are all availible, makes the fishing very interesting. With the abundance of crayfish and clear water due to zerbra mussels, taking them on the fly in the remote areas make it seem like you are on a true, bonefish adventure. It really makes is it interesting. In my opinion, you can't go wrong with bonefish and permit patterns used in salwater. I tie the standard....crazy charlies, gotchas, merkin crabs, andro's special, etc. along with some of my own crayfish imitations. Usually I will take clients out on wading trips, I don't own a boat but am in process of getting a flat bottom boat, pushpoles, casting platforms, etc. Right now I use them through the guiding company I am endorsed with. Hopefully this summer I do a little more guiding then last year, I hope to be up there at least 3 days a week. YFly, suggested a 6wt for carp.....perfect. When we are using the boats on offshore flats and near islands, we usually use 8wts more often since we are fishing in windy conditions and flats that are up to 4' deep, therfore we are using different lines than just floating at times. Can't go wrong with Del Brown's Permit Taper, it is perfect for this. Sometimes when the fish will be in very shallow water, in the backbays and and sand flats, we fish 6wts with clear floating lines and #12 patterns. It all depends on the situation. 

I hope to talk to you and meet some of you sometime. Is anyone going to be at the flyfishing expo? If so please email me and let me know. I should be there on Saturday.


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

You guys ever dangle a mullberry in front of a berry slurpin carporilla? Thats my favorite way , I tie some black egg yarn berry imitations that work like a a champ.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Gone Fishing _
> *We get lots of them spawning in the canal behind the house. *


If you need any help clearing those carp out of there, let me know  

Seriously, carp are a blast. I have probably only caught 4 in my life but all of them have been a blast to catch except for the one I follow hook while salmon fishing in oscoda. I would be interested in learning how to catch more of these fish. I know of several places around here that I could get them. 

Nice thread started here

Lake Huron Carp


----------



## j_blocker (Feb 20, 2002)

Carp are a blast, and at times can be harder to catch then steelhead in ohio. They love buggers droped right on there nose, I never thought i would see a carp chase anything, but they do, and you'll be suprised when it happen. I've tangled with monsters in the maumee that i wouldn't dare fish a 6 wt to. They seem to run nearly as hard as a salmon at times, but not nearly as long of runs.

Jason


----------



## mrwizard (Jan 14, 2003)

You betcha.. have to be in an area where mulberry bushes are hanging over the bank. The love them berries.

On flies... Saltwater patterns work like a champ. I personally fish a Winston Bl5 6weight on the ghosts when the wind is down. Perfect rod on the flats.. I bump up to a 7 or 8 when the wind gets bad...


Will be at the expo hanging around the Flymart booth.. Come and say hello!


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

SnapT,,,,,What's your rates for your guiding services, and do you supply the waders???? I would love to tie into one of these brutes....What's the average size fish that you catch?

Oh yeah, do you supply all of the equipment needed. Where do you usually fish, I don't mean giving up your honey holes, just generally speaking.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

@ Jimbo's


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Ray, If I go on this guided trip do you think i'll be able to keep some, or is this frowned upon like when you catch a legally caught trout? Because I don't want to go unless I can bring some home for the grill.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Now why would you guys make light of a time-honored tradition?

Granted carp are considered trash fish, but in Europe they are a prized catch, only to be kissed and released to fight another day.  

Swinging speys eh? I remember a previously banned member being an advocate of that type of fishing style.

In my better dreams, I can still picture his posts. "Do to the parabolic nature of a two-handed rod, one can reduce the strain of repeated casts." LOL

As a matter of fact, he even wrestled a 33 pound salmon on 5X tippet in less than 5 minutes.
I hear he's guiding on a part time basis. Quite admirable if you ask me.
Sure wish he still graced this board with his infinite knowledge.

My Hero


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Is there such a thing as a dough ball fly?

Who's making light out of this "time honored tradition"???? lol


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by Jimbos _
> *Is there such a thing as a dough ball fly?
> *


Sure, it's a "Wonderbread Spey"

Mostly tied with wheat and rye stalks (spun) and cornmeal dubbing. 
Several variations exist. The Aunt Millie nymph comes to mind.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Carp like white bread and shy from wheat breads.
Lake Huron produces some 48" class fish.
Come on over here in June and I'll pole you around Cajun Style in the cystal clear waters of Lakeport.
Lakeport is the JEWEL of the Thumb
On a bad day you'll have problems catching all those trout type fish but with some good ol determination I'm sure I could put you on a trophy carp?
The Lake strain carp are by far the best specie to try for, much more of a fight and more wary.
This is strictly C&R as I don't want to diminish the fishery which is so fragile.


LOL


----------



## YPSIFLY (Feb 13, 2001)

Oatmeal bread....for those cholesterol conscious thirty pounders.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I guide mainly in Traverse City, although I only did it under private corporations and endorsments that I was affiliated with. Usually, if someone wanted to go out and the other full time licensed guides couldn't, then I would. I only can make it up there on the weekends throughout the summer, but I will be guiding under a company once I hear from my boss in about 2 months. Due to other obligations, I cannot always be sure what days I am guiding and who I am set up with.

The company charges $295 a day for 2 people with all equipment and a cooked lunch. Waders aren't included, although you rarley need them, I go with flats booties and shorts or breathable flats pants usually.

Acutally, I guide only in Traverse. Saginaw Bay has a large population of carp, but alot more sand and the fish aren't as large. Lake Michigan fish are alot larger, I believe personally because of the zebra mussels making the water very clear, and the abundance of crayfish. Usually the average is 6-8lbs, but specimens up to 30 - 40lbs are caught at times.

No dough balls here, this is flats fishing....we try to imitate the natural food on the flats and grass beds.

Please contact me if intersted.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Oh Dan, welcome back


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Dan who???? You know him Ralf? Maybe we all can go on this carp outing together. $295 is not bad, figuring that your going with an experienced guide.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Snap T, unpaid advertising or endorsement of your services is prohibited here. Please email me about the many advertising deals we have available.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

He's our good friend. Let's give him a warm welcome.

If he comes clean, can he stay?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I understand that, not in any way would I use my endorsments on this site due to the fact that I am under a private company, and have nothing to sponser at the moment. Also, I don't want to advertise, some people were asking around.

Like I said, just trying to start some small talk...not looking into endorsing the company.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

ok...I am sending an email SS?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

You kill me. I just fell out of my chair


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

That a post titled "Walker's Cay & Mi Carp?" would have drawn this many posts and views. 

Sheesh


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Hummmmm. More carp than the Saginaw Bay? SnapT, come again? Spent a number of years around Saginaw Bay and I believe they still have the biggest carp shoot in June in the entire nation. Where have you fished around Saginaw Bay SnapT?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Fished Sagy many times....large carp, just not the biggest I have seen. Also, it is very sandy and stirs up alot....not like in Lake Michigan and Traverse.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Yeah Split,,,,Same thing happened to me. I wanted to get an address as to where to send the money for the guided carp trip, and it said I got the wrong e-mail address....Not sure what to think now....I'd hate to send 295 bucks and got get what I paid for.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

$295 a Day to Chase Carp?
WOW what a deal eh?
Must be the ambieance plays a big part in the day, to the tune of $290.00 
So what corporations would send their people carp fishing?
Maybe we should start a list
I'll bet Enron would


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Long John Silvers....


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

@Home, KMart, Ariba, should I go on?

You guys scared him away. I wanted some Clinton River patterns, I guess you ruined that for me.  

What a bunch of meanies....


----------



## chromium (Oct 10, 2001)

Trout, Jimbos.....maybe we could all go. Maybe an outing.
I'd hate to be the only *"Sucker"*

Look, they're just begging to be caught.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

E-mailing with an e-mail you can't reply to...fake e-mail...who is this guys anyhow? I think it is fishy for sure...be careful...them e-mails might contain the 'Traverse City Wonderbread carpola danosteelleoitous"...it is a highly contagious disease where you hand gets bigger than your head and your ears protuse staight out and the only cure is to swim for 5 days next to the biggest carp you can find!!!

Also...if you have two hands on your "Spey" Rod...who reels the fish in???? Your Cousin???


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

After seeing that pic Chromium...I can see why one would like carp so much...bet it feels pretty good  LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I did get an email from someone named Ray. I will post it on here. It asked nothing about carp or whatever, it must be directed to another member. The message was not what it was supposed to be. Here it is:

___________________________________________________

*"Don't you get it Danny boy. No matter how hard you try to make youself 
see important we will see through you every time. We had you pegged in one 
post.
Actually we knew it was you on the campfire. Already the moderators are
talking about you and that is not good.

I hope you find your place in the fishing world, but I think it will be 
hard
because you demand respect, and don't yet understand that the only way 
you
can get it is earn it. Good luck, but I don't think you will last too 
long.
The moderators are all on to you as you can see by the responses.

By the way you didn't answer any of the questions I asked about clients 
but
I understand why!"*

______________________________________________


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I do carpin' in Traverse City, but let me know if you are intersted. Not sure about this other guy you are referring to, I have been getting emails about this and people are mixing me up as him i believe.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

OK so lets plan an outing so we can all fish and meet each other.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Sounds like a plan Trout!


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

2 people....$295 a day(8hrs) with lunch and all equipment provided. This is using a flat bottom boat and pushpole and includes transportation. 

Wade trips are usually 5-6hrs, and cost $110 per day, and you must provide equipment. I will provide leaders, flies and all necessary terminal tackle is provided. No lunch provided, although beverages and snacks are availible. These might be a better choice if you wish to fish with me, I do not own my own boat yet and I must use my boss's if I plan on it. Like I said, I am only guiding on weekends as well in Traverse.

Steve doesn't want me to be posting about endorsments, please ask him if this is alright before we go on.


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

Good ahead and post the endorsements, I got ya covered on this thread.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

The comedy thread is under sound off Right? LOLOLOLoL

Guided carp fishing trips thats RICH LOLOLOLOLOL

Whats wrong with rapid grow for the rose bushes?


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

If you are the one emailing me I am a little disturbed. From the posts of others, people have called me steeliemon or whatever, and I don't know what they are referring too.

Would you like to meet sometime soon? I might be attending the flyfishing show next weekend, please let me know if you are attending. I am becoming a little disturbed by all the emails from you and others.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Quit the game, we know.

See you at the show. TU Booth?


----------

